# Tchaikovsky : Orchestral Suite No. 2 in C major for orchestra Op. 53



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Your vote in the poll Best Original Musical or Comedy Score - 1996 can change the destiny of the competition.


The Orchestral Suite No. 2 of Tchaikovsky performed by the USSR Symphony Orchestra conducted by Yevgeny Svetlanov. How do you rate it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Given all the polls where Tchaikovsky is the subject, you must be a big fan of his - I'm not. However, the work in this poll is better than Tchaikovsky's usual, so I voted "good".


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> Given all the polls where Tchaikovsky is the subject, you must be a big fan of his - I'm not. However, the work in this poll is better than Tchaikovsky's usual, so I voted "good".


No, I'm not a big fan of Tchaikovsky. My favourite composers at the moment are Mozart, Beethoven, Mendelssohn and Vivaldi. Mozart wins between the four.

However, Tchaikovsky has been a relevant composer, so a relevant percentage of polls are dedicated to his works.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, very entertaining music, preference, Neeme Järvi on Chandos.


----------



## pailyyy (23 h ago)

I love this piece, especially the scherzo where the four accordions burst onto the stage! The slow movement is also really beautiful. My favorite performance is Dorati with the New? Philharmonia on Phillips. Very good for me!


----------

